# Furioso dreadnought sprues *warning pic heavy*



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Some very interesting tidbits going on there. Can't wait for this one to come out.


----------



## Astorath333 (Sep 27, 2010)

I need to go change my pants....
this...is...AWESOME


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh very nice. That is a good looking model.


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

And just think there is more we haven't seen from this kit


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

There is more?? Oh my god, I just


----------



## Jereko (Jan 12, 2011)

Very nice model. The Halberd looking things does make me think GK though  .


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Blood Sprues FTW.

Of Blood.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

that looks like at least for differant torso options, so im guessing this is meant to make even nilla dreads with BA icons, very, very cool.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I like everything but the retarded force glaive think. They should have kept it simple and just made something like this:









Simply is usually best when it comes to weapons for dreads, imo.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I agree with Gen., by the looks of it, it is just meant to be held in the dread`s bloodfist, which will look pretty dumb IMO.

EDIT: Though I can see the glaive being used in come pretty cool captain/Libby conversions.


----------



## Galldrian (Apr 10, 2010)

yep i did i weed a little bit


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Plenty of options in that kit. Other than positionable legs. GW has a thing for static looking dreadnoughts don't they?


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Really nice, looks like we found the front plate for the dred in the stormraven leak


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I was told there would be both BA and GK heraldry in the kit, so far I have not seen any GK iconography on the bits at all. Is that the whole kit? Is there one more sprue? Looks like pretty much everything is on that sprue to create a furioso. Will that be an upgrade sprue you can only buy from GW direct or will it be an actual boxed mini?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> I agree with Gen., by the looks of it, it is just meant to be held in the dread`s bloodfist, which will look pretty dumb IMO.


im not sure thats how its going to work as the pole section has no detail so i expect it to be part of something else, if we had the other half of the sprue we might have a better idea of the construction options, after all i can see a HB ammo belt but no weapon arm for it at the moment.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

If you look at the other half of the sprue (can be found in the blury pics on other sites ) you will see a Heavy Boulter and what I thought was a magana grapler, but now i look at it again, and take note of Bits and Kits comment it looks like it would fit the force weapon in it as well as be a magna grapler to make a kind of pnumatic spear. to look sumit like this
..............____
............/.......]
...........|_____]
...___........[@]
...\__|===={}===[]

sorry if it screws up on the wrong scrren size, will try to scetch it later


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

MadCowCrazy said:


> I was told there would be both BA and GK heraldry in the kit, so far I have not seen any GK iconography on the bits at all. Is that the whole kit? Is there one more sprue? Looks like pretty much everything is on that sprue to create a furioso. Will that be an upgrade sprue you can only buy from GW direct or will it be an actual boxed mini?


On other websites, i can see the whole sprue, but no GK stuff. Maybe the rumours were wrong about the Grey Knights dreadnought? A combination of the venerable dreadnought and the furioso force weapons could be nifty.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Its highly unlikely they would offer GK and Blood angels stuff on the same sprue,out of all the space marine kits the dreads are getting to be on the same money for old rope level as the rhino chassis


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

I was led to beleive the only kit that would contain both BA and GK bits was the stormraven.......


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

OrdoMalleus said:


> I was led to beleive the only kit that would contain both BA and GK bits was the stormraven.......


I think its more likely to be a generic kit that over time will appear in all space marine codex much like the land raider crusader or they will produce other variants as they do with other marine vehicles, most likey the kit will have 2 generic sprues that encompasses the vehicle and a third "bling" sprue which contains the flash bits like weapons and accessories.


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

boo, as this one didn't show up. As to the halberd arm it fits inside one of the two left arms.
View attachment 10320


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Now thats nifty. Much better than holding the glaive in a fist. Much better indeed.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

looks great, also liking that heavy bolter design and wondering what those three armoury type bits are on the top left hand side? hoods? shoulder pads?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Well... It's better, although why allow for the structural weakness? There shouldn't have been a gab between the blade and the forearm. However that can easily be fixed with a hobby knife and some glue.


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice Photoshop. Looks good, but I already had a Psyker-Dread, holding the halberd with two arms in mind:grin:

Maybe you can photoshop the whole dread together =P


----------



## Astorath333 (Sep 27, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> looks great, also liking that heavy bolter design and wondering what those three armoury type bits are on the top left hand side? hoods? shoulder pads?


I'm not quite sure that's a heavy bolter, it looks more like a frag cannon???


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Astorath333 said:


> I'm not quite sure that's a heavy bolter, it looks more like a frag cannon???


Hmmm i suppose you could be right, i cant check my codex its in the loft but i think there was something like that for the furioso, a shot gun type boom stick thing.
Either way its a cool looking weapon


----------



## Astorath333 (Sep 27, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> Hmmm i suppose you could be right, i cant check my codex its in the loft but i think there was something like that for the furioso, a shot gun type boom stick thing.
> Either way its a cool looking weapon


It's a template range str6 ap- assault 2, rending


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Astorath333 said:


> It's a template range str6 ap- assault 2, rending


christ ! i can see those been popular :shok:


----------



## Astorath333 (Sep 27, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> christ ! i can see those been popular :shok:


It's between that and a blood fist or twin blood talons.....generating attack after attack until the squad is dead oooo decisions, decisions:laugh:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

looks like the magna grapple is on the sprue as well


----------



## Astorath333 (Sep 27, 2010)

The thing on the bottom right? Yea I guess it could be. Looks a little smaller than expected, but ya can't have everything.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> christ ! i can see those been popular :shok:


More than that mate - those will be an easy Multi-Melta conversion arm, cheaper than buying an AoBR Dread, and fits the Ven Dread body better.

Get stocking up now! :wink:


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> looks great, also liking that heavy bolter design and wondering what those three armoury type bits are on the top left hand side? hoods? shoulder pads?


Knee/thigh/calf armour, there are matching plates on the lower left too, total of 6 plates you can mix and match on the legs.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I love the fact that the blood angels have got a chapter specific Dread and Tank in the Baal and i hope its a sign of things to come for other armies, obviously these kits are a result of rapid prototyping and CAD, but i hope to god that other armies outside of the 5 big chapters of marines will be afforded the same level of detail, for example Ork's have been a massive success in terms of relaunching the range and sales, but they are still generic "ORKS" it would be nice to see some clan elements in the mini's or vehicles or the more obvious choice would be the Chaos Legions, can we expect to see legion specific kits for the ruinous powers?


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> I love the fact that the blood angels have got a chapter specific Dread and Tank in the Baal and i hope its a sign of things to come for other armies, obviously these kits are a result of rapid prototyping and CAD, but i hope to god that other armies outside of the 5 big chapters of marines will be afforded the same level of detail, for example Ork's have been a massive success in terms of relaunching the range and sales, but they are still generic "ORKS" it would be nice to see some clan elements in the mini's or vehicles or the more obvious choice would be the Chaos Legions, can we expect to see legion specific kits for the ruinous powers?


My buddy Dan plays Eldar and him and I were discussing this very thing about the Craftworlds. It would be so simple to write an Eldar codex that when you took a certain HQ it changes the FOC for you and you could do different things. Meq Heavy (Sam Hain) Ghost Army (That craftworld that is running out of guys and uses Wraithlords very heavy), etc. This could be done so very easy and Eldar players would eat that shit up, as not everyone wants to play the standard "Eldar Army"


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

OIIIIIIO said:


> My buddy Dan plays Eldar and him and I were discussing this very thing about the Craftworlds. It would be so simple to write an Eldar codex that when you took a certain HQ it changes the FOC for you and you could do different things. Meq Heavy (Sam Hain) Ghost Army (That craftworld that is running out of guys and uses Wraithlords very heavy), etc. This could be done so very easy and Eldar players would eat that shit up, as not everyone wants to play the standard "Eldar Army"


Iyanden. Ghost Warriors are predominantly from Iyanden.

However, the Craftworld Eldar book gave players a false impression...the major Craftworlds are the size of a small planet...they have everythnig the Eldar could ever possibly field, and more, on each of them - Saim Hann Ghost Warriors exist, as do Biel-Tan Guardians and Ulthwe Aspect Warriors, Alaitoc Jetbikes etc etc.

Just because a unit is iconic is no reason to force its use - Cassius doesn't make Tyranid Hunters (Sternguard) Troops after all.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

It wouldn't be "forcing" it's use, it'd just be presenting more options for customising your army.

Eldrad: BS4/WS4 Guardians
Spiritseer Farseers: Wraithguard troops regardless of size
Some ranger special character: Changes to pathfinder/ranger squads
Wild Rider character: Vypers as troops, changes to jetbikes
Court of the Young King/Autarch: Aspects as Troops.

If you want to run Eldrad but have no guardians, you can. If you want a Spiritseer for your one squad of 6 Wraithguard, you can. Anything to move away from Jetseer and Mechdar being the only ways to play the army.

In a similar vein, lots of people take Baron from the DE codex. That doen't mean that the only troops they take are Hellions.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Not exactly what i was getting at but i understand the point, personally i like the eldar as they are but could get behind changes that allowed a craftworld feel if thats what a player wanted to do using the character unlocks this unit as troop choice for example.
But what im really trying to get at is that i would like to see a craftworld specific unit so to speak or more usefull would be parts to make my tanks,bikes and troops belong to a craftworld, eldar isnt really a good example as we are lead to believe that what we see in terms of models is just the tip of the iceberg and other aspect shrines exist of existed and that the range of hardware and tech available is vast and we only see the most common.
But another example would be Orks, would you be willing to buy an Evil suns upgrade sprue? decals are one thing but they dont come close to sculpted detail.

But my dream and hopefuly the alleged dreadful chaos codex will give birth to my idea at some point is that we see legion specific codex or at least chaos power specific codex, with unique and expanded units /hardware in the same vain as the Furioso and baal, So as an example a Khorne book with various assult troops and new weapon types created either pre or post heresy but not available outside of the power but more importantly a range of models to go with it, im a massive fan of the world eater stuff produced by forgeworld because they are not just a shoulder pad or a helmet, its a combined effort of all the pieces that sets the models apart from other chaos troops, i know thats obvious but the corruption and change caused by chaos is very evident in the model and i think that is important, a chaos marine model at the moment has less differences to a standard vanila marine than some of the loyalist chapter marines


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> But another example would be Orks, would you be willing to buy an Evil suns upgrade sprue? decals are one thing but they dont come close to sculpted detail.


If I could buy an Ulthwé upgrade sprue including some/all of the following, I would be on it in seconds, regardless of any cost.

- Eye of Isha sculpted on Heads, Weapons, Armour, whatever
- Eye of Isha on Jetbike canopies
- Eye of Isha on Falcon hatch, or raised symbols in the manner of Dark Angels/Blood Angels/Templar that lie flat on the vehicle hull
- Eye of Isha on Wraithlord Heads

Same goes for Iyanden, Alaitoc, Biel Tan and Saim-Hann.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Sethis said:


> If I could buy an Ulthwé upgrade sprue including some/all of the following, I would be on it in seconds, regardless of any cost.
> 
> - Eye of Isha sculpted on Heads, Weapons, Armour, whatever
> - Eye of Isha on Jetbike canopies
> ...


i have started a thread about this but im in agreement, again with the similar idea, i have been trying to track down a product i saw on a modeling forum that reminds me about this which was 3d decal rivets, essentially it was a sheets of decals but they were resin of some kind and they stuck to sheet material or models liek a decal does but they are raised and paintable. This technology would be ideal for GW and FW decals, and because they are flexible i think they would work on curved surfaces to some extent.


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah chaos stuff would be pretty cool. The force weapon arm looks crap it must have been a conversion I saw that had the force weapon in a venerable dread naught fist/hand. It looks pretty sweet though and could lead to some nice conversions.....
FOR CHAOS!!!


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> i have started a thread about this but im in agreement, again with the similar idea, i have been trying to track down a product i saw on a modeling forum that reminds me about this which was 3d decal rivets, essentially it was a sheets of decals but they were resin of some kind and they stuck to sheet material or models liek a decal does but they are raised and paintable. This technology would be ideal for GW and FW decals, and because they are flexible i think they would work on curved surfaces to some extent.


Those rivets, could it be these ?

http://www.archertransfers.com/AR88052.html


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Zodd said:


> Those rivets, could it be these ?
> 
> http://www.archertransfers.com/AR88052.html


thats the ones !! how clever are they, now imagine other uses for 3d decals


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I have to say, I would purchase a LOT of Ulthwe 3d decals. Evil Sunz too. I would actually strip the paint off some of my old Orks (should do that anyway, most look like shit tbh) and start gluing on iconography left right and centre!

I do enjoy freehanding Eldar runes though...but I would still have that I suppose.


----------

